# Chomping on me when grooming!!!



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I have 11 month old Riley. He is currently shedding like there's no tomorrow..huge clumps are falling out. So, I need to brush him out at least once, more like twice, a day. But, he hates it. I've tried giving treats to encourage good behaviour...nope, he just doesn't care. He twists and turns and grabs my arm and chomps down. I've tried leashing him to the railing on the deck....actually a great place to brush him since I don't have to worry about the hair flying! And still he twists and turns and chomps and just goes nuts. He has been in to be groomed once, last spring. I got a good report from the groomer. I know that if he is up on a table, his behaviour is going to be better...that was the case with previous goldens. But, I no longer have a table suitable for this!
Any suggestions as to how to make this whole thing more pleasant, for both of us? He is being boarded over the weekend and having a nice groom out before coming home, so hopefully that will go well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I think Tayla has always seen brushing as a moving object game that needs to be attacked. She not only does it when I brush her, but when I brush Lily who loves being brushed. My solution is to take a big dish. I will use either the metal mixer bowl or her metal dog dish and smear the inside with peanut butter. Not a thick layer, but a thin one all over the inside. She sticks her head in to lick and by the time she is finished she is completely brushed.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Ahhh, peanut butter. Forgot about that. Thanks. Riley has had food issues do I kind of forgot about using peanut butter. Duh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

If there's no grooming table, do you have a playground or park nearby? Picnic tables or playground equipment make good stand-ins for a grooming table. Peanut butter kongs are always helpful, too. Good luck!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear remained mouthy during groomings until he was nearly 2 years old. We tried every trick in the book, but what ended up working best was correcting him when he grabbed for it and rewarding him for standing still. 

Now he just gets mouthy when I do his ears. 

When we corrected him, I would take the brush away and say "no" and make him stand there for a minute to chill before starting again. I will also push his nose or head away when he reached back for the brush. Since grabbing the brush was self-rewarding I prevented that when I could.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all. No playground or such nearby. I may just get an appropriate table. 
I've never seen such a coat! He looks like a patchwork quilt. Huge areas are one length, others are another length. All over. It's almost as if all that puppy undercoat is falling out. At once. In huge hunks! Good luck to the groomer on Monday!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i go through the same with chester, what helps me was buying a grooming table.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

It just takes time, patience, and training. This was Bear tonight post-bath during his blow-dry with a loud hair dryer and a brush.....

"Laying down on the job"








Standing still for 20 minutes while I worked over his thighs and back.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Standing still? What is this 'standing still' thing???? I have always been able to get my pups in a 'stand' and there they would be....except for my grooming them on a floor. Riley hasn't mastered 'stand' yet! 
Off to vac again...and brush, brush, brush!!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Rileysmomma reminds me to mention the vacuum cleaner- all my dogs adore being vacuumed, and that does help some. When they are in a coat blow, I find a comb and my thumb against it much more efficient than a brush- you might try that.


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep, the comb works beautifully. Not sure how he will like being vacuumed, but we shall give it a shot!!! I think being groomed before he comes home from boarding on Monday will help get rid of a lot of that dead coat. God, I hope so. I have to damp wipe the furniture twice a day from his rubbing against it!!! And we aren't even going to discuss what's on the floors/rugs!!!!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know if this would help at all but whenever we have to do something to Millie that makes her uncomfortable I give her one of my hands to mouth. She's not biting hard or anything, it's more like she's just holding it. I've even used it for cleaning her current surgery wound. Maybe Riley just wants to hold your hand??


----------



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

Chritty said:


> I don't know if this would help at all but whenever we have to do something to Millie that makes her uncomfortable I give her one of my hands to mouth. She's not biting hard or anything, it's more like she's just holding it. I've even used it for cleaning her current surgery wound. Maybe Riley just wants to hold your hand??


Could be....he does seem to want to just grab it and hold onto my hand. If he gets that hand in his mouth, he isn't as twitchy. I'm just not sure I want to encourage him to put his mouth on me! He is crazy mouthy.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Rileysmomma said:


> I'm just not sure I want to encourage him to put his mouth on me! He is crazy mouthy.



I can understand that. Millie is mouthy too. I showed my wife my way of comforting Millie and she couldn't believe how gentle she was being after offering her own hand. I just see it as a connection between her and myself that tells her that she can trust what we're doing and that we'll look after her


----------

